# Anyone familiar w/Systems Integration Expo



## wemeck (Dec 5, 2003)

I was talking to a professional sound engineer at LDI and he was telling about this professional sound org that had certification classes and what not. I was wondering if anyone else heard of or has ever checked this out.


http://www.nscaexpo.org/


----------



## wolf825 (Dec 5, 2003)

wemeck said:


> I was talking to a professional sound engineer at LDI and he was telling about this professional sound org that had certification classes and what not. I was wondering if anyone else heard of or has ever checked this out.
> 
> 
> http://www.nscaexpo.org/



Yup I 'have heard of NSCA....its primarily sound system operation and geared toward the installation and dealer groups. Its pretty much the equivilent of LDI but for sound...lots of dealers and demo and toys and cool classes. Its like Syn-Aud-Con, only bigger, IMO... Have not had the pleasure of attending one in a while they are usually not in my area or time for travel..tho I am keeping the option of this upcoming one in Vegas I believe as a hopeful.... 

-wolf


----------



## wemeck (Dec 5, 2003)

I hear it is not open to the public. Is this true or do you just have to registered through a company?

Also how good are the classes and certifications?


----------



## wolf825 (Dec 5, 2003)

wemeck said:


> I hear it is not open to the public. Is this true or do you just have to registered through a company?
> 
> Also how good are the classes and certifications?




well...you become a member of NSCA like you would Lighting Dimensions...then you get to go--its more of a trades-oriented thing and not an open forum to the public. Honestly--if you say you were Wemeck Sound and registered yourself as such--they wouldn't know any better or check up on you. If it was open to the public you'd see a ton more car stereo and home stereo folks which is what this expo is not about, this equipment is geared for professional use & installations and not for the end user or home consumer...
The classes are pretty detailed from what I have read but I haven't had the pleasure of taking one yet.. 

-wolf


----------



## delnor (Dec 6, 2003)

I did a little research, it does cost a lot of money to get in as a corporation. However if you register as a student/education the membership for 1 year is $25 and the badge registration for the show costs nothing.


----------

